# Fare la scarpetta



## Laos

Buongiorno a tutti
secondo voi si può dire "Fare la scarpetta" senza cadere in regionalismi?
Voglio dire, è abbastanza diffusa e comprensibile in tutta Italia come espressione?

Grazie


----------



## cavillous

Laos said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> secondo voi si può dire "Fare la scarpetta" senza cadere in regionalismi?
> Voglio dire, è abbastanza diffusa e comprensibile in tutta Italia come espressione?
> 
> Grazie


Scusa ma cosa significa?
È simile all'espresione "fare le scarpe a qualcuno" nel senso di gabbare qualcuno?


----------



## Laos

No, fare la scarpetta vuol dire ripulire il piatto con il pane.
vedo che allora non è così diffuso


----------



## cavillous

Laos said:


> No, fare la scarpetta vuol dire ripulire il piatto con il pane.
> vedo che allora non è così diffuso


Mai sentita.Ma io vivo alla estrema perifria nord dell'impero( a quasi un'ora e mezzo da Milano) e non so se la mia opinione valga.Aspetta l'avviso di qualcuno più meridionale.
Ciao


----------



## Crisidelm

Beh, non è esattamente un'espressione che sento spesso, ma di certo non mi è sconosciuta.


----------



## Frapap

Io dico dico fare scarpetta (senza la). 
Io la uso come espressione e anche faccio scarpetta sempre ! abito nel nord-est e l'ho sentita usare anche in altre regioni. Credevo fosse un modo di dire assolutamente italiano... sbaglio?


----------



## gabrigabri

A Torino "fare la scarpetta" dovrebbe essere capita da tutti.


----------



## Necsus

Vogliamo dire che è per lo meno colloquiale, o appartenente al lessico familiare?

Garzanti: *2* _fare la scarpetta_, (_fig. fam_.) raccogliere con un pezzo di pane il sugo rimasto nel piatto;
Sabatini Coletti: 2 fig. _fare la scarpetta._, nel l. fam., raccogliere con un pezzetto di pane il sugo sul fondo del piatto;

forse più di 'fare la zuppetta/puccia' nel significato di immergere il pane o altro in qualcosa di liquido e commestibile.


----------



## Stiannu

Necsus said:


> 'fare la zuppetta/puccia'


 
Ecco, questo mi sembra decisamente romano.


----------



## Necsus

Stiannu said:


> Ecco, questo mi sembra decisamente romano.


Sembra, sì. E 'la puccia' potrebbe esserlo, a meno che da altre regioni non ce ne confermino l'uso, 'la zuppetta' invece non viene riportato nei vocabolari neppure come _familiare_, a differenza di 'la scarpetta'.
Garzanti: _s. f. dim_. di _zuppa_ | _fare la zuppetta_, bagnare pane o biscotti nel latte, nel vino, nel sugo ecc.
De Mauro: zup|pét|ta s.f. CO spec. nella loc. ⇒fare zuppetta
Sabatini Coletti: • _fare la z._, intingere biscotti nel latte o pane nel sugo e simili • sec. XVIII


----------



## Laos

Prima di tutto, grazie a tutti!
Certo è un'espressione familiare ovviamente, ma almeno comprensibile...

Per quanto riguarda fare la puccia, non è assolutamente romano... milanese piuttosto.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Necsus

Laos said:


> Prima di tutto, grazie a tutti!
> Certo è un'espressione familiare ovviamente, ma almeno comprensibile...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda fare la puccia, non è assolutamente romano... milanese piuttosto.
> 
> Ciao ciao


Giusto. Ero rimasto fermo al _romano_ di Stiannu per intendere _dialettale_..!


----------



## vega3131

Penso che "fare la scarpetta" sia abbastanza diffuso da essere compreso in tutta Italia. In Toscana senz'altro.


----------



## housecameron

Necsus said:


> 'fare la zuppetta/puccia' nel significato di immergere il pane o altro in qualcosa di liquido e commestibile.


 
Da Torino: pucciare il pane nel sugo e fare la scarpetta.
Ma non dico né l'uno né l'altro


----------



## Laos

Grazie mille!
Se si dice anche a Torino vado tranquilla!

Buona giornata


----------



## giginho

housecameron said:


> Da Torino: pucciare il pane nel sugo e fare la scarpetta.
> Ma non dico né l'uno né l'altro





Laos said:


> Grazie mille!
> Se si dice anche a Torino vado tranquilla!
> 
> Buona giornata



Attenzione: a Torino si dice pucciare il pane nel sugo, *non si dice fare la puccia*. Fare la scarpetta o "fare scarpetta" si sente e viene usato. Personalmente non lo uso perché lo trovo poco gradevole....ma sono mie personali paranoie!


----------



## phiona

A Milano si fa la scarpetta pucciando il pane nel sugo;
si fa la scarpetta per tirare su tutta la puccia.


----------



## Olaszinhok

phiona said:


> A Milano si fa la scarpetta pucciando il pane nel sugo;
> si fa la scarpetta per tirare su tutta la puccia.


Fare la scarpetta significa essenzialmente intingere il pane nel sugo. Che cos'è la "puccia"? Non lo capisco, davvero.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> Fare la scarpetta significa essenzialmente intingere il pane nel sugo. Che cos'è la "puccia"? Non lo capisco, davvero.


Non è questione di capire o di non capire.
E' ovviamente un termine di uso regionale, quelli del nord lo capiscono e magari lo usano (magari con una sola C, come dalle mie parti), quelli del sud non lo usano di sicuro (useranno i loro termini regionali) e molti di loro non lo capiscono nemmeno.


----------



## Olaszinhok

È in realtà l'*intingolo*, nel frattempo ha risposto Mary in un altro_ thread. _Ora tutto chiaro_. _


----------



## Pietruzzo

A casa mia si è sempre raccolto il sugo con il pane ma non si è mai pensato di dover dare un nome a questa "operazione" forse non particolarmente elegante.
PS Per me questa è una puccia.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Buongiorno a tutti !

Oggi a pranzo ho mangiato un ottimo ossobuco alla milanese...  , alla fine non ho potuto (voluto) resistere alla tentazione.., e ho fatto la scarpetta..!
Ho sentito inoltre che il verbo ''pucciare'' potrebbe avere un altro significato...


----------

